
HN commenting broken with Chrome 56 - stickfigure
Attempts to comment on HN just hang. The console shows &quot;Form submission canceled because the form is not connected&quot; from jquery. This stackoverflow answer says that Chrome 56 is now enforcing a part of the html spec that requires forms to be added to the document:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;stackoverflow.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;42053775&#x2F;getting-error-form-submission-canceled-because-the-form-is-not-connected<p>Please fix :-)
======
gus_massa
For this kind of comments, it's better to email the mods directly
hn@ycombintor.com They usually reply soon by mail. Sometimes threads like this
are not noticed.

------
FroshKiller
Seems to be working for me with Chrome 56.0.2924.87 for Windows.

